# 27" Monitor



## techdabangg (Jun 3, 2014)

Please help me buy a 27" monitor. 1080p resolution. Buying it for gaming.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

your budget??


----------



## techdabangg (Jun 4, 2014)

depends... if monitor is very good and EMI offer is available I could stretch to 35k if not then somewhere between 15k to 20k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2014)

techdabangg said:


> depends... if monitor is very good and EMI offer is available I could stretch to 35k if not then somewhere between 15k to 20k.



AOC i2769VM 27" LED IPS -20,750.

Link:AOC i2769VM 27" Wide Full HD LED Monitor IPS Panel: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2014)

techdabangg said:


> depends... if monitor is very good and EMI offer is available I could stretch to 35k if not then somewhere between 15k to 20k.



buy a 32 inch LED TV only na at that budget...........(just an advice)


----------



## techdabangg (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: 27&quot; Monitor*



gta0gagan said:


> buy a 32 inch LED TV only na at that budget...........(just an advice)



32" is actually too big for eyes since I keep the monitor on my desk and play from chair. If I would have been playing from a bit of distance I would have gone for that option. Apart from that I think monitors designed specifically for gaming have more advantages as very good response time than traditional led TVs. Also from my previous exp I think horizontal tearing in games would be much more noticeable on TV when playing with sync off.

- - - Updated - - -

How is the below monitor?

*www.flipkart.com/benq-gl2760h-27-inch-led-backlit-lcd-monitor/p/itmdw3k7rgzpp37f?pid=MONDW3K6P2FWFQUN&srno=b_3&ref=566c2e82-d1c1-4276-aa44-c333b5cc6308


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: 27&quot; Monitor*



techdabangg said:


> Apart from that I think monitors designed specifically for gaming have more advantages as very good response time than traditional led TVs. Also from my previous exp I think horizontal tearing in games would be much more noticeable on TV when playing with sync off.



IMO TV's are not meant for gaming. The response times are bad. The resolution remains same and gets streched on the TV making it look worse.
Basically, if you sit at a desk with the monitor directly in front of you, a TV isn't the best choice. If you sit a few feet back from the monitor, a TV could possibly work, assuming you can find one without much input lag and a decent response time. Most TVs have significant input lag, because they try to fiddle with the signal to make it look better.


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 27&quot; Monitor*

Buy Online Benq 27inch Gaming LED 3D Monitor (XL2720Z) in india


----------

